# Unser Werner heute bei querbeet



## Dr.J (21. Nov. 2016)

In der heutigen Sendung von querbeet im BR war heute ein Beitrag mit unserem Lotusexperten und Mod Werner.

http://br.de/s/2aFV0AA

Ab 9:41 min.

Hier gibt es noch Info und Lotusrezepte von Werner persönlich:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (21. Nov. 2016)

Ha, der Doc war schneller mit den Links. Ja, hab ich gesehen. Sehr schöner Bericht! 
Unbedingt anschauen, bevor er in den Tiefen des Universums verschwindet!


----------



## Dr.J (22. Nov. 2016)

Wusste garned, dass es im eisigen Norden TV gibt und dann guggen die Preussen auch noch BR.   tssss *duckundwech*


----------



## Christine (22. Nov. 2016)

Öfter als Du denkst....


----------



## Joachim (22. Nov. 2016)

Wusste gar nicht das unser Teichgärtner Werner auch noch Koch ist. 

Hier mal der Direktlink zum Ausschnitt mit unserem Werner:
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/querbeet/essbare-wasserpflanzen-100.html


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2016)

Danke Joachim,
hast mir ( und Anderen ) die Sucherei erspart 

War wirklich interessant .


----------

